# Lutron Adriano Dimmer Switches



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Yes*

Yes. I had same problem. Costed me ton's of troubleshooting time....


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Yes. I had same problem. Costed me ton's of troubleshooting time....



Thanks cletis.:thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Is thata mis spelling of ariadni?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Is thata mis spelling of ariadni?


Oops.. I believe it's adriani. I think my auto spell check changed it.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

This is what a rep for Lutron told me: dimming a total load of 1000 watts or more on multiple dimmers on a single arc fault breaker has caused arc fault breakers to trip on occasion. Has anyone heard of this before? Does this make sense? Why would this cause an issue?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Is thata mis spelling of ariadni?



That should be


> Is that a misspelling of Ariadni ?


:whistling2:



Not


> Is thata mis spelling of ariadni?


..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> This is what a rep for Lutron told me: dimming a total load of 1000 watts or more on multiple dimmers on a single arc fault breaker has caused arc fault breakers to trip on occasion. Has anyone heard of this before? *Does this make sense?* * Why would this cause an issue?*


No it doesn't make sense. The thing is the technology behind afci is a lofty and well meaning attempt to cut down on residential house fires, but sadly the push to release it on the public resulted in it never having all the bugs worked out to any real satisfactory degree.

You will find many here who will claim they never had any problems with them at all, and its always a fault of the installer. But the truth is I who am the king of carefully making sure it all gets installed properly, also have experienced many types of electronic devices causing false tripping. Certain brands are more prone than others to show this type of symptoms.

The real truth is there are problems that still need to be worked out of the devices, and they should not be *mandated to be used, but rather a personal choice of the customer* if they are willing to pay for the added protection and possible nuisance problems cropping up , or possibly not.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> Has anyone had any issues with Adriano dimmer switches causing an arc fault circuit breaker to trip? We took the single pole dimmer switches out and replaced them with standard toggle switches and the fault cleared.


I've never used ariadni, but I had trouble with Diva. Fortunately, on the plans the room was called "Den", even though it had a Murphy bed and a closet, so I just took the AFCi out and out in a standard breaker.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

B W E said:


> I've never used ariadni, but I had trouble with Diva. Fortunately, on the plans the room was called "Den", even though it had a Murphy bed and a closet, so I just took the AFCi out and out in a standard breaker.


What code are you using? A den needs afci in the 2008 code unless you have an amendment in Ca.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*afci trip*

I just got off phone with lutron techy.

He said a couple things. Most of their dimmers have problems if total load on dimmers on circuit is about 1000 watts. Sometimes even less 300-600 occasional afci tripping. 

Secondly, they have one model that "Does" leak to the egc which would cause this as well. Other brands even have much more models that use the egc which would cause this.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Egc*

He said it was because they used the egc to ground the heat sink and this is what caused the trips


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> What code are you using? A den needs afci in the 2008 code unless you have an amendment in Ca.


Job went through plan check in October 2010, and we adopted 2008 NEC in 2011.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Cletis said:


> He said it was because they used the egc to ground the heat sink and this is what caused the trips


Why would grounding to the heat sink to the egc cause an issue? That makes no sense. BTW, I have never a=had an issue with AFCI and Ariadni dimmers.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Why would grounding to the heat sink to the egc cause an issue? That makes no sense. BTW, I have never a=had an issue with AFCI and Ariadni dimmers.


I've never had a problem with the lutron Adriani dimmers until this job. I removed the two dimmers on this circuit with standard toggle switches and the nuisance tripping stopped. That's when I contacted my sales rep at the supply house. He in turn contacted a lutron rep who stated that a combination of loads exceeding 1000 watts on a single circuit might cause nuisance tripping of the arc fault breaker. His suggestion was to split the loads up onto two different circuits. I am confused as to why? Never had an issue before with the lutron dimmer switches. Any thoughts?:001_huh:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

In the last few months I have replaced several Diva dimmers. the button has a knack of falling off...I guess people break the little hinges hitting it to hard..


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Lutron*



Dennis Alwon said:


> Why would grounding to the heat sink to the egc cause an issue? That makes no sense. BTW, I have never a=had an issue with AFCI and Ariadni dimmers.


No idea. Call Lutron Tech support and maybe he can explain it better but that's what he told me. When I had my problem when the egc was removed the afci did not trip. Only when the egc was connected to that 1 dimmer.


----------



## SEREMan2000 (Aug 29, 2011)

ive said it once and i'll say it again. ARC FAULT breakers suck


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> I've never had a problem with the lutron Adriani dimmers until this job.


Still sleeping it wrong.  Ariadni

My solution, bye bye afci. :whistling2:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*yep*

Yeah. That was my solution too :whistling2:


----------

